# RIOS UPHOLSTERY



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

<LI class=hidden>








100_8108.jpg (175.4 KB)








100_8122.jpg (162.2 KB)








100_8120.jpg (155.8 KB)








100_8117.jpg (125.4 KB)








100_8115.jpg (180.7 KB)








100_8112.jpg (151.1 KB)








100_8110.jpg (119.7 KB)








100_8109.jpg (144.0 KB)








100_8111.jpg (82.4 KB)








100_8119.jpg (149.7 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_8118.jpg (109.4 KB)








100_8121.jpg (156.6 KB)








100_8114.jpg (154.6 KB)








100_8108.jpg (175.4 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

<LI class=hidden>








100_7835.jpg (259.9 KB)








100_7837.jpg (349.4 KB)








100_7836.jpg (212.6 KB)








100_7827.jpg (341.9 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

<LI class=hidden> 








100_7853.jpg (258.5 KB)








100_7857.jpg (465.4 KB)








100_7858.jpg (164.2 KB)








100_7860.jpg (268.8 KB)








100_7861.jpg (266.7 KB)








100_7851.jpg (339.5 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_8703.jpg (158.6 KB) 








100_8696.jpg (266.7 KB) 








100_8708.jpg (196.9 KB) 








100_8707.jpg (212.9 KB) 








100_8709.jpg (223.4 KB) 








100_8706.jpg (212.7 KB) 








100_8704.jpg (188.1 KB) 








100_8695.jpg (234.9 KB) 








100_8702.jpg (235.9 KB) 








100_8705.jpg (234.6 KB)


----------



## Fleetwood Coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautifull work!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

clean work. 


ok. so where he at and are his prices kool? :nicoderm:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> clean work.
> 
> 
> ok. so where he at and are his prices kool? :nicoderm:


He`s over on Lewis rd, across the street from the post office, near monterey rd.
He`s in the complex where the trailer storage is, you can`t miss it.
He`s in the building in the front that`s looks like a garage.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> clean work.
> 
> 
> ok. so where he at and are his prices kool? :nicoderm:


As far as his prices, there is so much you can do when it comes to Upholstery, You`ll have to ask him.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

that shytt look nice


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_9230_00.jpg (219.2 KB) 








100_9235_00.jpg (195.1 KB) 








100_9228.jpg (173.6 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

1967 Pontiac Firebird








100_9553.jpg (171.1 KB) 








100_9558.jpg (117.6 KB) 








100_9561.jpg (130.4 KB) 








100_9564.jpg (151.4 KB) 








100_9566.jpg (174.5 KB) 








100_9569.jpg (169.6 KB) 








100_9568.jpg (159.6 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

1951








100_8698.jpg (211.4 KB) 








100_8696.jpg (266.7 KB) 








100_8703.jpg (158.6 KB) 








100_8704.jpg (188.1 KB) 








100_8705.jpg (234.6 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_8947.jpg (218.8 KB) 








100_9153.jpg (175.6 KB) 








100_9148.jpg (226.9 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_9318.jpg (184.9 KB)







100_9315.jpg (196.8 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_9578.jpg (176.9 KB) 








100_9579.jpg (185.5 KB) 








100_9583.jpg (209.3 KB) 








100_9584.jpg (262.5 KB) 








100_9591.jpg (242.1 KB) 








100_9594.jpg (223.5 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

DSC01205.jpg (227.9 KB) 







DSC01194.jpg (285.2 KB) 







DSC01203.jpg (240.9 KB) 







100_9862.jpg (290.0 KB) 







100_9860.jpg (426.5 KB) 







100_9846.jpg (432.0 KB)







100_9844.jpg (327.6 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_9854.jpg (347.8 KB) 







100_9855.jpg (261.9 KB) 







DSC01205.jpg (227.9 KB) 







100_9864.jpg (328.7 KB)







100_9862.jpg (290.0 KB)

Rios, Upholstery, 408-449-1528


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

sanjo_66 said:


> 100_9854.jpg (347.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rios upholstery, 408-449-1528 ( Mario )


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

[email protected] 

Mario 408-449-1528


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

These are some before pictures,








100_9898.jpg (307.3 KB) 







100_9920.jpg (237.5 KB) 







100_9923.jpg (220.3 KB) 







100_9926.jpg (237.6 KB) 







100_9928.jpg (245.2 KB) 







100_9935.jpg (270.1 KB)







100_9947.jpg (193.9 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

101_0076.jpg (221.7 KB) 







101_0042.jpg (303.5 KB) 







101_0043.jpg (215.2 KB) 







101_0075.jpg (243.2 KB) 







101_0050.jpg (175.8 KB) 







101_0052.jpg (186.6 KB) 







101_0069.jpg (191.5 KB) 







101_0077.jpg (166.2 KB) 







101_0080.jpg (184.8 KB)







101_0044.jpg (241.8 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

101_0070.jpg (185.1 KB) 








101_0063.jpg (195.2 KB) 








101_0079.jpg (134.2 KB) 








101_0053.jpg (238.1 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_0781.jpg (168.2 KB) 







100_0780.jpg (272.4 KB) 







100_0778.jpg (251.0 KB)







100_0783.jpg (230.7 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_0815.jpg (222.8 KB) 







100_0813.jpg (218.3 KB) 







100_0807.jpg (179.2 KB) 







100_0816.jpg (175.9 KB) 







100_0804.jpg (205.9 KB)







100_0802.jpg (207.5 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_0770.jpg (245.7 KB) 







100_0776.jpg (236.5 KB) 







100_0799.jpg (122.4 KB) 







100_0801.jpg (144.6 KB) 







100_0823.jpg (200.3 KB)







100_0833.jpg (143.2 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_0769.jpg (190.6 KB) 







100_0777.jpg (194.2 KB)







100_0838.jpg (190.9 KB)


----------

